# Liquid soap from BioDiesel glycerin



## jgbndaudio (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

I gave this out at the last meeting but I think I missed some of you.

These ingredients are all per litre of Glycerin.

80 - 100 ML of Water (depending on how thick you want your soap)
50- 70 Grams of KOH (this helps to make suds)
1/3 - 2/3 cup of essential oil (I use orange because it's the cheapest in bulk)

First you need to make sure your Glycerin is demethylated. Long term methanol exposure is a real health threat!

To do this you need to heat the glycerin over 150 F. (this is the boiling point of methanol)
DO NOT use an open flame and DO NOT do this indoors and DO NOT breathe in the Methanol fumes that are boiling off!

This is why I use the solar oven, I can put it in there and walk away an come back later when it's safe!


After you have the demethylated glycerin.


In a large enough vessel to hold the water, glycerin and essential oil, Heat the water up to about 110 F.
In a separate vessel Heat the Glycerin up to 120 F.


When both are at temp add the KOH to the water. DO NOT inhale the fumes of this reaction!


When the KOH is dissolved (almost immediately) Add the Glycerin to the Water and KOH solution. 


You can kill the heat source as soon as the two are combined. 
Continue stirring it for a bit and then add the essential oil. 
Stir some more and then let it cool.


I always let is sit for a week to ten days before using it. 
I don't know if this is essential however most soap makers let their soap cure, so I do to.




Here's a wiki page about methanol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methanol


Here's a good soap making page (talks mostly about bar soap from made with NaOH from fats) but still a good reference.

http://waltonfeed.com/old/soap/soap.html



Good luck and if you have any questions let me know.


Scotty


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks for posting this. It looks like an interesting thing to play with. I know someone who makes biodiesel, and have been asked if I could use the glycerine. I don't think I'd sell the resulting soap, but it would be an interesting experience to make it into soap just once.


----------

